# Alfie wanted a lie-in this morning.....



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Even when he decided to get out of bed, every thing was still too much effort for Alfie!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwwww such a pretty kitty,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yes he's starting to look more like a cat than a kitten now! He's grown loads recently


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

he is beautiful. i know how he feels, i woke up at 4.30 this morning and would love to be able to go back to sleep.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Bee it's hard work for Alfie-dreaming,purring and having to stretch..a pawHe soo desreved to lie inHe really is coming into his own-he's a young chap and a very handsome lad too


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Bless him  He is adorable   It's such a hard life being a kitten ya know lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, bless him, he's coming on lovely Bee, he's gorgeous*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha yeh he's getting a new sister on Sunday so that should be fun having the pair of them in our bed!!!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

bee112 said:


> ha yeh he's getting a new sister on Sunday so that should be fun having the pair of them in our bed!!!


Only couple days to wait!!!!!!!!!!! --


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, wow how wonderful*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Bee he is gorgeous!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Absolutely delightful - bet you wanted to lie-in just to watch and snuggle with him too


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> Only couple days to wait!!!!!!!!!!! --


Yes I'm sure it'll be fun havin double trouble up to mischief!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

beautiful boy hasnt he grown!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> beautiful boy hasnt he grown!!


Yeh he has.. I was away for a week and he stayed at my parents who have been spoiling him rotten! He seemd to have had a major growth spurt!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Yeh he has.. I was away for a week and he stayed at my parents who have been spoiling him rotten! He seemd to have had a major growth spurt!


you dont really notice it when you see them everyday


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

same way you dont notice their colour getting darker till you look back on old pics..


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's adorable! He's totally got the right idea too, I need a lie in!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely pics, hes such a hansom chap and he really needs his lie-in, its so hard being that cute lol


----------

